# Which 3DS games you regret buying?



## faceburn (Nov 26, 2016)

I regret buying my fair share of games because I listen and read reviews on them even when I didn't enjoyed the demo.  


I really regret buying Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate when I really didn't even enjoy the demo or knew what I was doing.  Not to mention the ugly graphics.  Give me a brain spasm.  The game I should have bought instead of Bravely Second: End Layer which I enjoyed the demo immensely. 

I regret buying Pokemon Omega Ruby because it was only 2 months before Pokemon Sun and Moon would be release and i could have use that money to buy either Pokemon Black 2, Platinum, or Luigi Mansion 2 instead.  It also so similar to Pokemon Y so it was a waste.

I regret buying Xenosaga Chronicle because it a port of the Wii and it has awful graphics and it just was not meant for the 3ds.  Instead I should have bought any of the Zelda games.  

I think that about it.  


The games I don't regret are Pokemon Y, Fire Emblem: Awakening and Birthright, Pokemon Sun and of course New Leaf!


What about you guys?


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

i don't regret anything because the only game i bought on the 3ds was acnl. my sister gets all the games
on my old ds though, i remember regretting buying  platinum because i stopped playing it at the last gym because i found it too hard... plus i had diamond & pearl that was completed


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 27, 2016)

I regret buying Omega Ruby as well. I got stuck early on and I was losing interest in Pok?mon anyway. I ended up selling it and SSB4.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Nov 27, 2016)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate..... I don't even know what that game is about, I guess i want to just want to have many games.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 27, 2016)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate as well. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore Monster Hunter, but I bought this on a whim after the original Tri on Wii was finally shut down. I logged literally _thousands_ of hours on that game with my friends, and I was really excited to get a headstart on the port to Wii U so I bought the 3DS version first. After I transferred my data to the Wii U, I never touched the 3DS version again.

Another is probably Omega Ruby. The original Pok?mon Ruby holds a lot of memories for me, I got it for my birthday when I was like... 9? I can't remember, but I LOVED that game so much. I thought Omega Ruby would give me a good nostalgia fix with a fresh face but I never really got into it.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Nov 27, 2016)

I have buyer's remorse whenever I get any 3DS game, it's a weird phenomenon lol

Everything I've bought for this handheld tends to get sold again relatively quickly. I think I played a grand total of 14 minutes of one of the Shin Megami Tensei games before listing it back on Amazon. I forget which one it was but there was some time constraint as a game mechanic I think, and being timed always stresses me out, so while I'm sad I'm missing out on a game in that series it's not the first and won't be the last. I can always watch someone else play it at least.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't play my games other than ACNL :'D I regret buying Fantasy Life because I got really hype about it but I found it super boring. And maybe smash coz I kinda suck at it but it's fun at times. I only play ACNL and Mario kart -_-


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

I regret buying Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, the digital copy. I don't play it and don't plan on playing it again in the future and now I can't sell it because it was a digital copy.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 27, 2016)

I regret buying Pokemon X. The story about megas was not interesting at all and neither were any of the characters, including the gym leaders and elite four members. I also found the game extremely easy, even without the EXP share. I'm finding that the newer Pokemon games are getting waaaaay too easy so ORAS will probably be my last Pokemon game purchase ever, unless they change it up because every review of Sun and Moon say the games have been dumbed down so I'm glad I skipped out on those. 

I also bought Super Mystery Dungeon which is pretty painful but it isn't as bad so I'll probably continue it til I beat it, cause I heard the story gets good. Here's hoping! Hahah. 

Other than that, I have done insane amounts of research on every game I buy because $50 is a lot to spend on a ****ty game.


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 27, 2016)

Tomodatchi Life. It was fun for a week or so and then I got super bored with it. Same with their mobile app too.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

i think none but sometimes i kinda regret buying AC:HHD because i played it too fast and now its collecting dust :T


----------



## faceburn (Nov 28, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I regret buying Pokemon X. The story about megas was not interesting at all and neither were any of the characters, including the gym leaders and elite four members. I also found the game extremely easy, even without the EXP share. I'm finding that the newer Pokemon games are getting waaaaay too easy so ORAS will probably be my last Pokemon game purchase ever, unless they change it up because every review of Sun and Moon say the games have been dumbed down so I'm glad I skipped out on those.
> 
> I also bought Super Mystery Dungeon which is pretty painful but it isn't as bad so I'll probably continue it til I beat it, cause I heard the story gets good. Here's hoping! Hahah.
> 
> Other than that, I have done insane amounts of research on every game I buy because $50 is a lot to spend on a ****ty game.




Actually Pokemon Sun and Moon in my opinion is the most challenging game in the series.  Quite a surprise to me.  I never bought potions for any of the past Pokemon game but this time around it a must!  Even basic trainers can take you out with 1 or 2 Pokemon if you are not careful.  And the trial boss is harder than any of the gym leader in the past and one of the trial battle is the most fun I have ever had in any Pokemon game.  I won by a hair and only because that pokemon miss.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 28, 2016)

Street Fighter 3DS. It was good for like 2 hours. 

Pokemon Omega. I got so bored of it. 

Donkey Kong Country Returns. I got the game free and still regret it.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 28, 2016)

I regret buying 1 game out of 3~

Tomadachi Life~ I though it was awesome at first, I got it and I only play once a month since it has got boring

I'm hoping to buy Disney Magical World 2 or Pokemon Moon for Christmas


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Nov 28, 2016)

Street Fighter IV and another fighting game I got to hold me over for the 3DS when it launched. I didn't play it much and regretted purchasing it out of impulse.

Bravely Default is more of a like/dislike: while I kind of regret how grindy the game got to the point of frustration, it felt like it should have been $35 instead of $40.


----------



## coffee-cream (Nov 28, 2016)

Pokemon Y. Beat it in 3 days on the week of release.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 28, 2016)

Tomodachi Life definitely, it was entertaining for maybe a few hours at most, but it got bland, repetitive and boring really fast. I don't think I've ever touched it since I played it on the first day I got it. What a waste.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 28, 2016)

faceburn said:


> Actually Pokemon Sun and Moon in my opinion is the most challenging game in the series.  Quite a surprise to me.  I never bought potions for any of the past Pokemon game but this time around it a must!  Even basic trainers can take you out with 1 or 2 Pokemon if you are not careful.  And the trial boss is harder than any of the gym leader in the past and one of the trial battle is the most fun I have ever had in any Pokemon game.  I won by a hair and only because that pokemon miss.



tru af almost every trial I have won by a hair.


----------



## faceburn (Nov 28, 2016)

Frostbite2002 said:


> Tomodachi Life definitely, it was entertaining for maybe a few hours at most, but it got bland, repetitive and boring really fast. I don't think I've ever touched it since I played it on the first day I got it. What a waste.



Okay awesome you guys save me from making a bad mistake even if it only cost $16 now.


----------



## Dimitri (Nov 28, 2016)

Monster Hunter 4, i didnt like it as much as i thought i would


----------



## kokoronpa (Nov 28, 2016)

Fire Emblem: Awakening was really boring and awkward? Not too big on tactical RPGs but all my friends recommended it to me, so I got it. Regrets.
Story of Seasons was cute, but after the first week of release I stopped playing it because there wasn't really much to do in terms of multiplayer. 
I also got Smash 4 and I don't even know why. I have at most 6 hours logged on it.

TBH, Monster Hunter maaaybe ruined my life. My combined playtime for 3U/4U/Generations is probably greater than all my other 3DS games combined hhhh.


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 28, 2016)

I regret buying Spirit Camera. Worst game I've ever played...so sad.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 28, 2016)

As much as I love Tomadachi Life and thought it was a pretty great game concept wise, I didn't like the fact that it was very narrow in terms of gameplay (especially the fact that Miis of the same gender can only be best friends but eh... maybe I won't put myself in the game next time instead of only becoming best friends with fave characters I made, maybe it's too much of a mechanic to be implemented if said Miis were to want a family and adopt... hmm) and some of the things got repetitive in the game and I lost interest really. Love the game, but there are improvements to be made.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 28, 2016)

*Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate* - Couldn't get into it. Just couldn't. I really tried.
*Fantasy Life* - I lost interest about 3 hours in. I *might* go back to it later.
*LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham* - Nowhere near as good as the PC version.
*LEGO Jurassic World* - Nowhere near as good as the PC version (this is my favorite LEGO game, btw)
*Disney Magical World* - I have no idea what drugs I was on when I decided to buy this.
*Story of Seasons* - Could not get into it. And I love other similar games like Rune Factory and Stardew Valley.
*Zelda: Triforce Heroes* - Single player is boring and tedious, people online are idiots.
*Etrian Mystery Dungeon* - Lost interest about 5 hours in, bought it to tide me over to Xenoblade 3D. Once Xenoblade 3D came out, I forgot all about Etrian Mystery Dungeon. I loved the Etrian Odyssey games though.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

The Sims 3. Not even sure why I got it, but I don't think it even cost that much. I only played it twice... I'll stick with the PC version. d:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2016)

DQ7... yes *prepares flame-safe blankets* I mean, it looked good and I loved FFV (advance) to death when I was a kid and this looked good, and I liked the art and humor in it. But the facts you had to travel 24*7 and the "clues" were too not-obvious and the game bugged itself.. nah. And that you never get the jobs until like end-game ... lol.

Yoshi's new Island. Looked good for a start, but that gyro steering and some level with not-so necessary disturbances made it bad.


----------



## ellarella (Nov 29, 2016)

*Harvest Moon: A New Beginning* - the framerate is so bad and the introductionary tutorial sequence so long i just had to quit.

*Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate *- i love monster hunter 4 ultimate and monster hunter generations, but this game was not so good. it also suffers from an excrutiatingly long introduction and absolutely awful forced underwater fights.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 29, 2016)

Sheesh...loaded question. All I have to do is look through my steam library at a number of games that I have purchased that I don't play for various reasons. There are games I bought to play with friends, but when it came down to it, we never got around to play. Games that were overly hyped up and I got caught up in the hype, only to be let down so throughly I return the game the next week. (Looking at you No Man's Sky). There is also a lot of games I bought on steam just because they were on sale. .-.

I admit, I have a problem.


----------



## faceburn (Nov 29, 2016)

GingerGypsy said:


> I regret buying Spirit Camera. Worst game I've ever played...so sad.



You bought a game call "Spirit Camera"....yeah it doesn't sound fun.


----------



## phoenixfab (Nov 29, 2016)

I regret being younger. I bought a crap-ton of stuff that sucks; I bought My Secret Diary for the DS which I hated and regretted a lot because it SUCKED and I used it like twice. I also regret buying Paper Mario Sticker Star because it wasn't good and I never got into it. RIP my 60$


----------



## Rudy (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't regeret it but Fantasy Life was boring to me after a few days where I played NON-stop. Like I was getting crazy there. Then I didn't open my 3DS for a day and haven't touched it for a good year.

It's a good game but I never really had anyone to play online with.


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 2, 2016)

uuh i mean i only have three games total since im super broke i have acnl, super mario 3D world & fantasy life and i guess i regret fantasy life since it's super easy and not really interesting enough to play again and i played non stop for days on end so that's probably why too
also my brother found a random 2ds and took the card from it (ugh i know) and it ended up being omega ruby and i've never played pokemon so i was really excited but i was so surprised to see how easy it was it honestly got boring after beating so many gyms like it was nothing so i gave up


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Dec 3, 2016)

i regret buying Alpha Sapphire because i never did like Hoenn  the region as a whole and its pokemon never really clicked with me.  It's always the odd region out imo.  I really only boughtit out of impulse because it was a new pokemon game.


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 3, 2016)

I regret buying Mario Party: Island Tour and Mario and Luigi: Dream Team. I played both for a few hours and stopped playing them. I never really did finish unlocking everything in those games.


----------



## abc123wee (Dec 3, 2016)

I got Mario and Sonic t the London Games when that came out. I used to make it a tradition to get every M&S game, but I realized that was a really dumb tradition. Not that I think the game is THAT bad, its just kind of meh


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Super Mario 3D Land. It was on sale on the EShop for 20 dollars so I decided to get it. I enjoyed it for a bit, but it didn't last me as long as my other games such as Monster Hunter, ACNL, Pokemon, etc. and now that I don't play it anymore, couldn't sell it for cash because it is a digital copy.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 7, 2016)

Fire Emblem Awakening: As a fan of the franchise, I was initially excited about a new installment in the series. I enjoyed it for a little while, but after a while it became apparent to me how lackluster it is compared to the rest of the series. Awakening's maps are boring, it doesn't have diverse objectives, and Virion was the only character with a halfway interesting backstory. The story was shoddy, especially with the time travel, and all of the characters being able to marry practically everyone else makes the relationships less interesting.

About the only positive thing to come out of my purchasing of Awakening is that it saved me from paying for Fates. Intelligent Systems will have to do something remarkable to get me to buy another of their games, because if the series keeps on the current path then I have no plans to support them again. I'm happy with the older games in the series, and there are other tactics games out there, so I'm fine staying away.


Mario Golf World Tour: I got this because some friends figured it would be a fun game to play. I sucked at this game, to such a degree that I never unlocked the first course you can unlock. Pretty big waste of money.


Super Smash Bros. for 3DS: I originally bought this because of the early access to Mewtwo on the Wii U version. All of the talk of people breaking their circle pads scared me away from ever really getting into this version of the game. I will say, though, that I vastly prefer the stages exclusive to the 3DS version.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 7, 2016)

Devil survivor Overclocked

I lost interest in it and wasn't very interested...


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 9, 2016)

Paper Mario.... don't remember the full name of it but it involved stickers. that game was trash.


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 11, 2016)

No 3DS games I regret buying, only DS games I regret.

Drawn to Life and Nintendogs. There's also a Metroid Prime game and Star Fox game I regret buying but I'm not motivated enough to stand up and look through my boxes and find their names.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2016)

Didn't buy it, but I kind of regret picking Mario Golf: World Tour over a digital copy of New Leaf during that Club Nintendo offer. Wasn't a bad game, but I'd probably get more out of NL.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 11, 2016)

majora's mask 3d and link between worlds
the first because I can still play it on my beloved CRT tv with his bright textures (that they totally washed away here but why?
now locations like the observatory are more dull without their acid rainbow palette this game was great also for his twisted atmosfere like fever dream! ) 
the second because basically is a link to the past 1.5 great game but I already played it


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2016)

rayman 3d (didnt it have a ds lite release too?)
they had no clue how to port a playstation game to a ds


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

Super Paper Mario Sticker Star. Bought it recently because I've always loved the SPM games and thought it would be good. I was wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Most of my digital download things. Pok?mon Yellow aged bad and, well probably one of the more overrated games in the series. Also Pikachu really suck as a starter and you have to focus too much on training up other Pok?mon. And they removed the Mew glitch :c

Code of Princess or whatever the game's name was. I've yet to play a really good fighting game on a console, most are too small for it. I prefer playing those on arcade machine... not slamming buttons randomly like that.


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 6, 2017)

Myst. The most pathetic port I have ever played in my life. Complete shame to the original.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 6, 2017)

Mutant Mudds,


----------



## doodle (Jul 7, 2017)

Fantasy Life. It's cute and a decent time waster, but my god, the cutscenes take forever and there is entirely too much text. I got frustrated by the amount of times the game stopped me from doing things or limited me just for the sake of a bland story.


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 7, 2017)

A 3DS game that I regret purchasing was called Lord of Magna: Maiden Heaven. I only bought the game because I needed a new 3DS game to play since I don't always like playing games that I've already beaten/completed. When I was playing the game.... It got boring at times and made it difficult for me to keep playing until the end. The only things I liked about the game was the battle system and the voice acting. Those were the things that helped me stick to the game without calling it quits. Though... I do wished they had more voice acting in the game and better item drop rates.

If I hadn't purchased the game then I might have gotten Pokemon Sun/Moon or Fire Emblem: Shadows of Valentia or Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns. But... I guess I could wait for prices to go down a bit before attempting to buy one of them. 

Overall, I did buy the game that I regretted for a slightly low price. So... I guess it wasn't too bad. I can always replay some of favorite games that I've beaten to erase that regret of that purchase. I need to make a note to myself to not make this kind of purchases again. Lots of games I like and want are so expensive... :T


----------



## Weiland (Jul 7, 2017)

Codename STEAM. It's not really bad, just the formula (Fire Emblem-esque) doesn't go with 3D environments. It also starts off really hard at first and the tutorial sucked. I still own it though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Most of my digital download things. Pok?mon Yellow aged bad and, well probably one of the more overrated games in the series. Also Pikachu really suck as a starter and you have to focus too much on training up other Pok?mon. And they removed the Mew glitch :c
> 
> Code of Princess or whatever the game's name was. I've yet to play a really good fighting game on a console, most are too small for it. I prefer playing those on arcade machine... not slamming buttons randomly like that.



Actually, they didn't remove the Mew glitch!  If you're talking about the one where you use teleport near the Nugget Bridge when a trainer pings you (and you narrowly escape the battle by pressing pause and using teleport), it's still there! I have a Mew because of it, but I'm going to assume you can't transfer it to PokeBank.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Weiland said:


> Codename STEAM. It's not really bad, just the formula (Fire Emblem-esque) doesn't go with 3D environments. It also starts off really hard at first and the tutorial sucked. I still own it though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah bad phrasing, but in the Yellow version it was "discovered" kinda and you can't do the trick because you can't get stuff provided in Yellow. I know you can do in the other ones though.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 9, 2017)

Like quite a good number of players, I've got some 3DS titles that I regret purchasing. Let's see...


*Tomodachi Life*

The game's premise has me hooked for a few weeks, but it lacks substantial content to even justify the reduced price of $29.99 CAD. It's not helped by the fact it's designed to be played with a few minutes to spare, therefore limiting its long-term appeal.


*Mario Party: Island Tour*

Being a mostly solo gamer, its single-player content feels like a more inefficient way to play more mini-games. Most of the mini-games are solid, but they rarely appear during any given board. This is inexcusable, since most of the main boards are also far from being memorable.


*Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate*

My brother suggested this game for me, and I went ahead purchasing it. I spent a few minutes of gameplay and never looked back since then. I think it has to do with the game being too slow-paced for an action game, which is mainly due of the movements being so sluggish.


*Paper Mario: Sticker Star*

If it wasn't for a crash course on how to not design an adventure game, then this derivative installment would easily disappoint me. Just to mention a few of the most prevalent issues with the game that impacted my whole experience, 99% of characters are devoid of personality, the sticker mechanic just doesn't fit with the usually easygoing and light-hearted vibe Paper Mario is known for, the solutions for puzzles and boss fights are often cryptic and has you resort a walkthrough.


*Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity*

The game itself isn't bad by all means. It's just that the text scrolls to an incredibly slow speed, and that I'm not really fond of the randomly-generated dungeons that tend to be bland by design. These two problems render the game more tedious than I would've cared to endure.


----------



## Daiknoko (Jul 9, 2017)

I would say the game I regretted buying the most for my 3DS was Monster Hunter 4. I desperately wanted to get into it, but it was just too complicated and the graphics gave me a headache. I had two friends I could play with, but I stopped doing so since one of them kept getting mad at me for losing. Sorry for not understanding the thousand mechanics in this game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah I never got into the MH games. Tried 3U and 4U or whatever the 3ds ports are called, but yeah the button controlling, annoying camera and indeed it was pretty slow and graphically a bit messy didn't make it for me. Wish it could be more clean, like God Eater games or PSO or stuff, idk. I just could think of so many ways to get it better.

And that Dragon Quest game they released last year, unless I mentioned it already. I hated that you had to travel back and forth all the time and yah for that kind of RPG it was bad.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 10, 2017)

Well a few days ago, I bought Super Mario Bros and Super Mario Bros 2 on the EShop for 5 dollars each. I thought they were the game where you go through worlds and defeat monsters and Bowser and rescue Peach but no, one was a pipe game where you just try to not get hit by those flying turtle things who name I forgot and the other was some kind of weird game in which there was a door I couldn't go through. That was 10 dollars wasted.

I also kind of, but not totally, regret buying The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D. It's not a bad game but it's not a game where you can figure stuff out on your own without having to look up walkthroughs. I'm a gamer who prefers to try to figure out stuff on my own without relying on walkthroughs but Ocarina of Time, unfortunately it's not easy to do that.


----------



## Cress (Jul 10, 2017)

*Hyrule Warriors Legends for sure.*

It isn't the gameplay that I didn't like, but that was about all I did like. I have _over 800 hours_ on the Wii U version, and my entire Youtube channel is dedicated to the game. And of course because of that, people suggested that I get Legends. People hyped it up to be this "ultimate defining version that is better than the Wii U version in every way with no downsides." Spoiler alert: it isn't.
Instead you get this hideous looking game that is barely functioning (I was using a New 3DS). A Warriors game that can only handle like 20 enemies on screen at once isn't a Warriors game. "Oh but you still need to get 1,200 KO's for an A rank! How will you ever accomplish that now?" Instead of fixing the requirements to meet what the system can handle, they introduce something that single-handedly breaks the game and removes any difficulty that it had before (oh yeah they made the game so much easier in a ton of ways too lol. The biggest complaint from people who don't want to try the games is that you can mindlessly mash buttons to play the game. That isn't true for other Warriors games, but it actually is true in Legends.) Meet fairy magic. With a single press of a button you can instantly kill everything in a 5 mile radius, including enemies that haven't loaded yet. So basically you press the button and get a free 500 KO's. And you can do this multiple times. With the right build you can effectively spam this endlessly without needing to do any real fighting. Oh but there's more, they also have special abilities. You can instantly repair your base to full health if you weren't paying attention to defending it (even though you have 3 CHARACTERS NOW JUST HAVE 1 OF THEM BABYSIT THE BASE, YOU DON'T EVEN NEED TO RUN ACROSS THE MAP TO DO THAT ANYMORE), giving you permanent focus spirit (for those who don't play the game, imagine Lucario in Smash 4 with his final smash or max aura active indefinitely), and more!
So about those other ways the game is easier? Yeah, enemies have less health and deal less damage all across the board, on all missions and difficulties. Level 4 weapons were introduced (which effectively gives a level 1 character more strength than a level 99 character with a level 1 weapon lmfao). Then Level 4+ weapons were added. Missions were straight-up made easier with less enemies and easier objectives. Heart Power or whatever the skill is called makes you 1 shot everything.

I put in about 25 hours which should be more than enough to judge the game and I haven't touched it for almost a year.


----------



## Flare (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm not too keen in Super Mario Bros. The Lost Levels, also Pokemon Battle Trozei.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 11, 2017)

Paper Mario Sticker Star - Paper mario was my favorite mario series when I was younger so hearing this was coming out excited me then let me down when I got it 2 minutes in, I know fast time to judge a game but I really set my hopes up.

Luigis Manson Dark Moon - Again I loved the first game and I hyped the 3ds one so much I was pretty let down but I did complete it unlike sticker star and kinda enjoyed it. Just not what I expected and I could've lived without buying it and just watching a playthrough of the game on youtube.

Pet Zombies - First 3ds game when the 3ds was fairly new. I honestly don't know why I liked it so much for the first week now looking back years later.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 11, 2017)

Pokemon Rumble Blast was a waste of 40 bucks.

I also got Paper Mario Sticker Star, but I actually have to say that I liked it despite all the negative feedback it gets.

- - - Post Merge - - -



doodle said:


> Fantasy Life. It's cute and a decent time waster, but my god, the cutscenes take forever and there is entirely too much text. I got frustrated by the amount of times the game stopped me from doing things or limited me just for the sake of a bland story.



I can also in part agree to this, I didn't like the main story but the game itself is fun.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 11, 2017)

Don't even get me started on Zero Time Dilemma. It had an interesting premise, you have a group of about 9 people and only 3 people are allowed to escape, everyone else must die, and your actions affect the game play. Okay, sounds cool. I buy it. The storyline makes no sense at all and is completely disjointed. It doesn't matter if the scenario turns out one way, because sometimes you have to keep playing it until the other way happens. Not only that but it also has these "escape the room" sequences every room and I HATE THAT. Literally thinking about the game makes me mad, I haven't played it in months. That was $40 wasted. I might play it again with a walkthrough just to finish the damn thing.


----------



## Envy (Jul 11, 2017)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - I had loved Ocarina of Time for many years, I was really excited to see a remake. I rushed out and bought the game with my very limited funds of the time because it was literally the only 3DS game of interest at the time. I was disappointed to see a "remake" that looked and played 100% like a remastered port. They didn't even redo the OST. A big waste of my $40.

Paper Mario: Sticker Star - Thankfully I got it on discount, but... There's no justifying any money spent on this game. It is nothing but a shell of the former Paper Mario games. I was really worried about the sticker system, but when I actually came into the game I instead found it to be really dull because you don't level up at all from facing enemies. All you got were stickers to be able to face more enemies. I got tired of playing the game because there was absolutely no benefit to fighting the enemies, yet I had to keep on running into them.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 11, 2017)

Probably One Piece Romance Dawn- I used to LOOOOOVE One Piece sooo much, and saw a One Piece RPG game at GameStop and was like 'BRO THIS LOOKS SO COOL!'

I'm not even into One Piece as much as I was, and I barely even touch the game... :v RIP


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 12, 2017)

I go through phases with a lot of games - for example, I constantly get bored of, and then go back to, Tomodachi Life.
I regret getting Nintendogs - I think I've played it like 3 times, but that's about it....I also regret Hometown Story (I bought it on a whim second hand & I just find it soooo boring) and Super Monkey Ball 3D.


----------



## Diancie (Jul 16, 2017)

Starfox 64 3D came with the console but I don't really understand it. :/

Also Tomodachi Life, wasn't worth the 40 bucks lol. Got Majora's Mask for a lot cheaper than that.


----------



## Elvera (Jul 16, 2017)

rbell2915 said:


> Don't even get me started on Zero Time Dilemma. It had an interesting premise, you have a group of about 9 people and only 3 people are allowed to escape, everyone else must die, and your actions affect the game play. Okay, sounds cool. I buy it. The storyline makes no sense at all and is completely disjointed. It doesn't matter if the scenario turns out one way, because sometimes you have to keep playing it until the other way happens. Not only that but it also has these "escape the room" sequences every room and I HATE THAT. Literally thinking about the game makes me mad, I haven't played it in months. That was $40 wasted. I might play it again with a walkthrough just to finish the damn thing.




Yes to this! I played it for 30 minutes before putting it away in frustration! It had such a cool premise, getting to choose who to ally with and who gets to die. Five minutes later and the character is stuck in the room with no good information and who have to find a way, also it says you can change the difficulty but the story will be hindered. Which I could understand if they actually gave a little more information than sticking you in a room and be like, 'hey, find your way out. No hints given unless you change the difficulty.'
Honestly haven't played the game since, and don't intend to. 


Pokemon mystery dungeon:Gates to infinity- SO many things I disliked about, don't think I actually finished it either.


----------



## alesha (Jul 16, 2017)

Someone bought me 'My Exotic Farm' and it sucked. I pretended that I liked it though.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 16, 2017)

Elvera said:


> Yes to this! I played it for 30 minutes before putting it away in frustration! It had such a cool premise, getting to choose who to ally with and who gets to die. Five minutes later and the character is stuck in the room with no good information and who have to find a way, also it says you can change the difficulty but the story will be hindered. Which I could understand if they actually gave a little more information than sticking you in a room and be like, 'hey, find your way out. No hints given unless you change the difficulty.'
> Honestly haven't played the game since, and don't intend to.
> 
> 
> [...]



The Zero Escape game that has "difficulty" settings isn't Zero Time Dilemma. Virtue's Last Reward is the only one that does. The rooms in this installment are some of the trickiest you'll come across in the franchise, especially if you suck at late high school math and science. You're being given just barely enough clues in order to get out of the escape room, leaving you to figure out on how to twist the information you've got. This often leads to hours and hours on solving it with little progression going on, which being patient will significantly help you persevere through what would be poor pacing. Or if you don't feel ashamed on using walkthrough at all, in which case I won't bite you for that.

Changing the difficulty setting doesn't even affect the puzzles themselves, but function as a hint switch. When on Easy, characters will (sometimes humorously) provide hints as you solve the room. And even if you don't set it on Easy, they will still give some hint, albeit more vaguely and not outright giving you the solution at times.

If you already know the solutions for the room on Easy, then you could just reuse those same exact solutions in the harder difficulty and get a gold file instead of a silver one for the bonus blue key with pretty much no consequence. Aside of unlocking a secret ending and some more complementary bit of the lore, collecting gold files isn't all that important. Really, there should be just a hint button instead of the Easy and Hard difficulties. But honestly, this oddity seems more like a nitpick than anything.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Jul 17, 2017)

So far, for the 3DS, none. I've loved all the games I have for it. For the normal DS there are a few I could have not gotten if I had known what they would have been like.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jul 17, 2017)

Chibi robo zip lash really boring sidescroller


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 17, 2017)

I would say Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity. I'm a big fan of the PMD series and I 
was actually excited when that game came out and really happy to finally play it. However, after 
I finished the Story, I was kinda disappointed. Compare to the other MD games, this one was lame. 
The story was ok, not that great, but enjoyable. Some of the changes are dumb, like that you could 
only pick one mission per dungeon, the fact that you can only choose between 5 Pokemon for your 
team or that not all Pokemon (at that time) are not in the game sucks too. The follow MD game, 
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon, was way better.


----------



## Yaxua (Jul 17, 2017)

Lego: Jurassic World. Lego games on ds/3ds are boring, usually repetitive, and way overpriced for the actual quality. It was my second game I had for my 3ds, and I haven't played it since the day I got it.


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 18, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance. The timer mechanic frustrated me and caused me to rush and I kept getting stuck in the post office, which is like... one of the very first areas. I didn't understand how to use those little creatures who are supposed to help you out, and I'm not familiar with TWEWY so the new characters didn't mean anything to me. I just gave up. It was so long ago that I should probably give it another chance, or at least watch the cutscenes on youtube, but at this point I have no idea what's going on with the Kingdom Hearts storyline apart from I, II, CoM, and Days


----------



## Zane (Jul 18, 2017)

I could have lived without Mario Tennis or ALBW (it was good but felt too easy/short, I beat it once and haven't bothered to replay it in the nearly four years I've had it.) 

The only one I really regret though is Gates to Infinity, I felt like I was playing Baby's First Mystery Dungeon the whole time. :/ I did finish it but it annoyed me so much that I didn't buy Super Mystery Dungeon even though ppl said it was good.. idk maybe if I see it for a cheap price I'll give it a try but right now the mystery dungeon games just feel like one more series felled by Nintendo's incessant dumbing-down.


----------



## KAnaliseY (Jul 19, 2017)

I regret buying Kid Icarus, it only makes me nauseous and I don't have a good handle on the controls. I bought Yo Kai Watch 2 the day it came out to get all the exclusive items, but then came Sun and Moon and I totally forgot about it. I still haven't finished it.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 19, 2017)

Paper Mario Sticker Star. It just didn't compare to my old memories.


----------



## Fallon (Jul 21, 2017)

Fantasy life,


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2017)

Tbh like most of them I guess? I never play them as much as I thought I would, like Hyrule Warriors, Kid Icarus, Pokemon Sapphire, etc. Like they're not bad games or anything, it's just that since I don't play them much I might as well have saved up my money for something else haha. Plus, now that I have a switch I probably won't go back to those games as much because Breath of the Wild has my full attention.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

-


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 22, 2017)

I regret buying Monster Hunter Generation... Ok, I haven't give it a chance anyway, but with so many games available it's hard to start playing a game that doesn't call my attention... I don't even know why I bought it! I though it will be like playing Skyrim or something like that~


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

Nintendogs+Cats. I think I've only played it once, I got it for nostalgia's sake, but it just tanked


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2017)

I actually enjoyed Kid Icarus thing, mostly because I had a lot of fun playing online with people, the grinding mechanic were meh though you could get alright pretty fast.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2017)

I've only bought Luigis Mansion Dark Moon and ACNL, and I don't regret buying either.

I was, however, interested in buying Pokemon Moon for a period of time. I ended up not buying it because I was afraid that I wouldn't like the mechanics of the game and that it would be a waste of $40.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 23, 2017)

I bought NSMB2 for my wife as she was really into Mario platformers at the time. Ended up being a huge mistake, as she disliked it so much she hasn't played a game of that genre since. Whoops.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

I never bought Dark Moon, but my now-bf had it I think and well not a fan of the wonky camera and how they handled controlling and such in it.

Sigh... whoever invented that camera needs 5 separate buttons in consoles is a douche.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2017)

I've never had money to buy my own games with, so instead I'll say I regret asking for Paper Mario Sticker Star. Both my brother and I ended up not wanting to finish the game, though he got farther than me. Plus I really don't like the battle style.


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 24, 2017)

I regret buying Nintendogs. I should've known, but I remember playing it as a kid and I thought it would be as fun as I remembered it. I was wrong. It only kept my attention for a few minutes at a time. I returned it the next day.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 24, 2017)

Kirby Triple Deluxe was a disappointment but I was gifted it so it's all good. At least I can sell it and make some cash. The minigames are fun on it though. 

Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon is bleh. I bought it because of everyone fangirling about how awesome the story is. I don't know if I'm not that far into it yet or what but the story is pretty boring and the fact that you're preschool age just makes it feel edgy and silly. I'm not sure if I wanna bail and sell it or keep going. I'm sad I spent like $50 on it.


----------



## Soraru (Jul 24, 2017)

GreenLeaf said:


> majora's mask 3d and link between worlds
> the first because I can still play it on my beloved CRT tv with his bright textures (that they totally washed away here but why?
> *now locations like the observatory are more dull without their acid rainbow palette this game was great also for his twisted atmosfere like fever dream! ) *
> the second because basically is a link to the past 1.5 great game but I already played it


bruh^^ that was the one of the few little things that made me upset with the new one. i love majoras mask to death. clock town overall felt alot more colorful, but they easily could have done it with the observatory. and the final boss battle stage wasn't as bright and trippy as i remember, when i think of it, i just think of the n64 version. i needed more acid rainbow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

content wise, tomodachi life wasnt worth 40 bucks. neither was happy home designer. another one i kind of regret? fire emblem birthright. paying 40 dollars for half a game. and i thought about whether if i got conquest it would fill in the gap but i didn't think it would be worth it for another 80 dollars. combat and classes were super nice, but awakening had better characters, storyline, gameplay. 

going back in time i still would buy birthright and happy home designer if they were discounted, but i would've just passed on tomodachi life.


----------



## DCYUKI (Jul 25, 2017)

I regret buying Tomodachi Life! It was super fun at the start of the game but now it seems boring. And very repetitive.


----------



## therian (Jul 25, 2017)

heroes of ruin...


----------



## hzl (Jul 25, 2017)

Tomodachi life - just got super bored with it and lost interest really fast


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)

therian said:


> heroes of ruin...



Tried that demo, glad I didn't buy it in a way.. or the demo just sucked seemed very.. boring idk


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

Project Mirai- it's not a bad game but it's kinda boring to replay >_> just a bit


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Tomadachi life due to it just being a pain for uptake and Conception 2 since I thought a dating sim with dungeon crawling was a great setup but it had alot more sexual undertones than I really wanted from it :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

Conception II was great, although I had the Vita version. But yeah I'm not a fan of Dungeon crawlers in general, at least not Etrian Odyssey and stuff (those I had the old DS version of)... Too much RNG.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 28, 2017)

Any of the lego games, zero escape, and I thought Harvest Moon was kinda boring


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Any of the lego games, zero escape, and I thought Harvest Moon was kinda boring



Yeah. I got Story of Seasons when it was on sale for like $20 or something, I haven't played it in like 5 months???


----------



## Zavester (Jul 28, 2017)

Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon. The game's nice but Moon completely overshadowed it for me when I got it.


----------

